# Black Aurora 1967 Galaxie



## Vance Kinney (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi. I have one of these a black '67 galaxie but cannot find anything about it. Is it rare?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Vance, nah, it ain't worth anything. send it to me!!!!!

LOL

just about any Aurora T-Jet body cast in black plastic has some decent value depending on the condition.
if you are considering selling, you might want to do it soon.
many of the serious collectors are dying off and that will leave collections trashed by heirs that don't know what they were once worth.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Is the Aurora Galaxie listed for Black or is it a reproduction?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards vance! You cant post photo imags until your 5th post, but you can post the link to the url address for an image if you have stored somewhere on the net. I cant tell you about the rarity, but wouldnt mind seeing your car? Condition will also effect its overall value.

MFR


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Bob Beers book on Aurora cars does not list a black '68 Galaxie. There may have been a black Cigar Box, Speedline or Speedster version with that body, if so black bodies in those lines were listed as being rare. Those bodies all had short posts to fit a diecast chassis.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Rich,
I believe you are mistaken. Bob Beers book does list a 67 Galaxie XL 500 molded in black, he just doesn't have a photo of it.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If Bob did not have a picture the car would have been listed as "not shown". I do not see that on page 36 of the book however. Where did you find that listing? It does seem odd that there might not have been a black version of the Galaxie.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Rich,

I am looking at pg 36 and it does have, Not Shown: black (molded) 1.

Dave


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Real or Parkay?


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

My copy of Bob's book has it on pg. 36 like Omega(Dave) said above. It is certainly possible that it is a speedline or cigarbox body, but it's impossible to tell without a good photo.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are you guys looking at different editions of the same book - perhaps. I dont know how many reprints there have been, but maybe an update or revision was made....

:cheers2:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a PDF version, I asked Bob Beers about that since I thought that it might have been a rip-off, but he told me that he had approved it. The PDF version does not show a black body, but there is a white box where it could have been. Aurora made a lot of different bodies and those had a multitude of different paint schemes. Besides the ones that made it into production there were prototypes and test shots that were eventually sold at the factory. Bob has said that he does not intend to update his book, but if you run across something of interest you can contact him directly for more information.










As I mentioned earlier the Cigar Box bodies had short posts, so you can tell those from regular T-jet bodies.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the Blue&Yellow book by John Clark and he has listed a painted Black 67 Galaxie.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

TUFFONE said:


> Real or Parkay?



While VERY hard to tell from the pics provided, IMHO it is a resin cast......look at the wheel wells, the area where the glass was glued and the rear bumper mount area.


JMHO


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

